
Show HN: App to summarize news/blog articles and YouTube videos - raveenb
https://www.makemysummary.com
======
raveenb
Founder here,

I built this app to summarize any News/Blog articles or Youtube videos into a
few lines of text. It saves me time and attention from having to go through an
entire article or video, instead, I can read the summary and decide if an
article is worth my time to read further.

The app can be accessed as the website or via Zapier integration for those who
are interested in automating their process. I have put in free and paid
subscription plans as AI resources are not cheap to operate :(.

I integrated it with Zapier so that summaries can be automatically generated
for content originating in from RSS feeds, Emails, Bookmarking software like
Pocket, Youtube channels, etc

Looking for feedback!

Zapier users can click here for the beta invite of the integration
[https://zapier.com/developer/public-
invite/64050/536dc46f726...](https://zapier.com/developer/public-
invite/64050/536dc46f72656a0b0e54c881ed5d51d5/)

~~~
ivishwas
Fantastic! A much-needed tool to build your personal library.

------
adamcodesstuff
Nice project, thanks for sharing. Checked it out on some articles and was
quite good!

Out of curiosity - what's the underlying stack?

~~~
raveenb
Its a Python-Flask-Gunicorn-Docker base with inferencing using PyTorch/FastAI
CNN's and some AWS services. I will release a proper stack diagram in a while.

